# Soil Test results now vs 2 yrs ago



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Two years ago I began the hardcore lawn journey. Below are my soil test results from both May 2020 (I had last fertilized 6 wks before the soil samples were collected) and from now in March 2022.

I'm pretty simplistic in how I view this, probably because I'm a sucker for a nice visual/graphic. Therefore, although I consider my current test results to indicate VERY healthy soil, I have the urge to get that Sulphur and Manganese closer to "Optimum". Is this rational or necessary? No, I realize. I don't have a "problem" here I just want to understand how to optimize. I also recognize that increasing a certain nutrient through an application probably would have impacts on other nutrients.

Please correct or enhance my understanding:
1. The rise in pH was likely due to the rise in Calcium/Magnesium as well as the slight decrease in Sulfur? I don't want it to keep rising and would prefer to be closer to the 6.5 I had in 2020. Should I consider elemental sulfur?
2. Manganese aids with photosynthesis. This has remained unchanged in 2 years. What is the potential visual impact (if any) of reaching "Optimum" level here? Does it aid availability of other nutrients to the plant? Any type of application to consider other than seeking out a fert that contains it?
3. Phosphorus increased, somewhat significantly it seems, above already apparently excessive levels. I just went through my records-- in the 2 years only 2 of the bags of fertilizer I have used have contained any P, and those 2 bags were only 8-1-8. By my math, I have applied only 0.09 lbs of P /1,000 sf in 2 years. Aside from the environmental impact, I want in particular the Iron to be as available to the grass plants as possible for best color, and excess phosphorus inhibits Fe availability, correct?

Thanks in advance for the incredible knowledge in this forum as always


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

If you're looking to lower P, start bagging your clippings.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

nikmasteed said:


> Two years ago I began the hardcore lawn journey. Below are my soil test results from both May 2020 (I had last fertilized 6 wks before the soil samples were collected) and from now in March 2022.
> 
> I'm pretty simplistic in how I view this, probably because I'm a sucker for a nice visual/graphic. Therefore, although I consider my current test results to indicate VERY healthy soil, I have the urge to get that Sulphur and Manganese closer to "Optimum". Is this rational or necessary? No, I realize. I don't have a "problem" here I just want to understand how to optimize. I also recognize that increasing a certain nutrient through an application probably would have impacts on other nutrients.
> 
> ...


Im just thrown off a bit that your tests lack N results? 
Also on the left side the listings are slightly different at the bottom.
Looks like you optained decent increases in P and Mg


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> If you're looking to lower P, start bagging your clippings.


Thanks, makes sense. Maybe I'll do that this year


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

nikmasteed said:


> 1. The rise in pH was likely due to the rise in Calcium/Magnesium as well as the slight decrease in Sulfur? I don't want it to keep rising and would prefer to be closer to the 6.5 I had in 2020. Should I consider elemental sulfur?


What was the reason for the Ca/Mg increase? Did you apply any lime or is your soil naturally alkaline? 
Sulfur is very mobile in soil, most fertilizers contain some form of sulfur: AMS, SOP, Iron sulfate, etc.. I highly discourage applying elemental sulfur to lower the pH from 6.9 to 6.5. No need to chase the perfect pH on the soil test. A soil test result is just an average of your entire lawn; different areas and different depths will vary. Urea and ammonium fertilizers are acidic, some more acidic than other, overtime nitrogen applications will lower soil pH.

PS: If you want to see how high your sulfur gets, do your soil test at the end of the season before it leaches out from the soil.



nikmasteed said:


> 2. Manganese aids with photosynthesis. This has remained unchanged in 2 years. What is the potential visual impact (if any) of reaching "Optimum" level here? Does it aid availability of other nutrients to the plant? Any type of application to consider other than seeking out a fert that contains it?


Manganese levels in your soil is well above the required amount for lawns. See Ridgerunners Soil test thread for  M3 ranges.


> Mn: 4-8, 8-16 for pH >7


If you decide to make manganese amendments scroll down to the ADJUSTING THE MICRO/TRACE NUTRIENTS of  Ridgerunner's thread.


> Manganese
> No more than 0.8 oz of the elemental nutrient content is advised for any one application.
> Additional applications should be spaced 90 days apart.


Note: Different labs have different indexes for what is considered optimum range. For example if you were to use Waypoint Analytic your Mn index will likely be in the good to high range



nikmasteed said:


> 3. Phosphorus increased, somewhat significantly it seems, above already apparently excessive levels. I just went through my records-- in the 2 years only 2 of the bags of fertilizer I have used have contained any P, and those 2 bags were only 8-1-8. By my math, I have applied only 0.09 lbs of P /1,000 sf in 2 years. Aside from the environmental impact, I want in particular the Iron to be as available to the grass plants as possible for best color, and excess phosphorus inhibits Fe availability, correct?


Phosphorus can bind with other nutrients, as pH changes more P become available.

http://nmsp.cals.cornell.edu/publications/factsheets/factsheet12.pdf



 Ridgerunner's "In Depth Guide"  is a great read.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

@Lawn Whisperer wow thank you for all of that amazing info! May take me some time to fully absorb that extensive info from Ridgerunner, it's wonderful stuff.

Good caution on not being too worried about the pH. I'm definitely not, but good reminder that it's just an average. I'm mostly just concerned that it seemed to have risen and I'd prefer it not go over 7.0. I have not added any lime in the 2 years I've been here, and I've done the fall nitrogen blitz both years using 46-0-0 urea nitrogen. I'll keep that up and check the pH again next year.

Thanks again, really helpful!


----------

